# Pheasant this weekend



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone been down to audubon lately? My dad and brother are coming this weekend to do a little rooster hunting. My dad has never shot a pheasant and I haven't been out in about a month so i spose we'll just try the audubon refuge and public land around there. Anyone know if there are still huntable #'s of birds in that area or maybe the sakakawea public land is our best bet? We aren't looking to slaughter them, just hopefully bag a couple and have a good time.

Thanks


----------

